# Low key video of my planted tank



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

I was pretty bored last night and needed a break from school work. Enjoy!!

;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;

For some odd reason I can't enable HTML....hmm


----------



## jharrison (Dec 7, 2004)

Awesome video.... Guess it is super low key.... too low key to work! LOL


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

jharrison said:


> Awesome video.... Guess it is super low key.... too low key to work! LOL


Yeah man for some reason underneath the posting options its not giving me the ability to enable html


----------

